# I Did It!!



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Yesterday, I built my very first veggie bed! All by myself!! It's about 6'6" long and about 1 foot wide. It is split into 3 sections, mostly because I needed the stability in order to carry it! I have absolutely no idea where this one goes, because it really wants to be outside the fence, with flowers in it. It told me so. I want it there, but worry it will get run over by the men in my household. We'll see how it works out. If it doesn't rain today, I'm making 3 more! Square ones this time, for the actual gardens. And a small one for the garlic! I've been watching where the yard gets the most sun and where is partly shaded to see what should go where. It's actually kind of fun. And it gives me an excuse to just sit on my porch swing and relax. Yup! Hung that up yesterday too! My porch is coming along nicely. I may even get the potting table built this weekend if all goes well! Keep your fingers crossed girls! Now THIS is why we cleaned all last month!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Ninn, that's great! What did you make your beds out of? And do you have soil to fill them?


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

This one is built out of recycled wood from an old shelving unit. I have no soil yet, that's on the shopping list for next week. The dirt here is terrible, mostly rock with a bit of dirt tossed in for fun. I'll be buying good quality potting soil, and possibly getting lucky enough to get Mel's Mix. If not, it will be Miracle Grow. I know it's cheating, but I want an actual harvest this year!


----------

